# Z3 Fenders....



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, at http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1868062941 they are selling Z3's pretty cheap.. anyone who's interested.. good luck.. I got mine from e-bay. the same ones, all i need is to get them painted, and they fit perfectly


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet man, they used my car as an example. booooyaahhh


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *sweet man, they used my car as an example. booooyaahhh *


LOL...now everyone is gonna CU


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HAHA,
Nice. Maybe you should get a cut of the purchase.

Seth

p.s. Better yet make a bid, and if you win tell them thanks (before you send the money) for the fenders they're great, and show them a pic of you and the car with the gills.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *HAHA,
> Nice. Maybe you should get a cut of the purchase.
> *


great, just what I've been looking for. maybe I'll mold them into the back....won't I look like a geek. well, it is a good price.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *sweet man, they used my car as an example. booooyaahhh *



"Today Ebay, Tommorrow the WORLD!!!"


----------

